# extra fee for points deposit??



## JeffDH (Feb 14, 2018)

I have points through Monarch Grand Vacations, now managed by Diamond Resorts and tied to their Club Connection, which expire the end of April so I thought I'd check into depositing with DAE.  The DAE web site doesn't allow you to indicate what month your points expire so I thought I'd call and inquire.  The person I spoke with claimed to not know anything about points deposits, and put me on hold while they checked into it further.  When they came back on the phone, they said they'd need an email from me with some specifics and they'd then refer it to their operations department and that there would be a $199 fee on top of the regular exchange fee to get the deposit into the system. 

The DAE faq section on depositing points doesn't mention anything about that extra fee.  Can anybody enlighten me?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 14, 2018)

> If you’re Vacation Club member using points or credits, simply contact DAE to advise us you would like to bank a week into your DAE account… simple!



My understanding is that you have to use your points to actually book a week with your vacation club and then you deposit that with Interval.  In some cases you have to pay for a guest certificate or any other booking fees for using a week for someone other than the member depending on the rules of your club. 

I just saw the quote from the FAQ- it sounds like you tell them the number of points you want and give them permission to book a week.  If that is the case why wouldn't you just book a week and then you know the expiration date of the deposit based on the week you choose rather than letting them pick the week.


----------



## JeffDH (Feb 16, 2018)

You mean DAE, not Interval, right?  Interval (if I renew my membership) won't accept deposit first units from Diamond anymore... something Diamond changed a few years back, unfortunately.  through II, I'd have to book a reservation for points, to be used before my points expire.  The timing of that doesn't work for me.  

I saw the same thing in the FAQ list, but it is totally vague about how many points they will use and how they go about getting the reservation... and I'm pretty sure the Diamond reservations people won't play nice with a third party like that.  

So you are suggesting to book a week as if it was to be used by a guest, then in DAE you'd need to add an ownership corresponding to the reservation as a weeks member and bank it, right?


----------



## JeffC (Feb 16, 2018)

The previous post is correct. You have to use your points to book a week. Then DAE will verify the deposit. Once DAE has a taker for the week you contact Diamond for a Guest Certificate. If the points expire in April, check with DAE to see if they will take a deposit  that close to check in.


----------

